# Bareboat Options In Sardinia (North / Arcipelago di La Maddalena)



## 140Lbs (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Sailnet Community!

Some friends and I are interested in bareboating around the Arcipelago di La Maddalena area North of Sardinia this June/early July (2017). We're open to other locations but from my preliminary research, the Maddalena Marine park seems closest to fitting our type of cruise. We like snorkeling, lots of white sand beaches, secluded anchorages (or just not overcrowded), and cooking gourmet food / or having it cooked for us and good wine. Exploring towns and historical locations (ruins or the like) is also a plus but a little lower on the priority list. And hey...sailing is pretty awesome too!

I think Sailnet has a policy that you can't recommend companies, but if anyone knows a list or some resource where we could find a few options for the area...we'd appreciate it. The places I'm finding seem a bit too overpriced. Sunsail has some surprisingly reasonable prices out of Palermo (but we're not sure that fits with what we're looking for in terms of white sand beaches and secluded anchorages). Just having trouble finding competitively priced outfits in Sardinia. 

When we cruised the Cyclades a few years back, we were getting high quotes but finally found a smaller outfit called Fancy Sailing that hooked us up with a great price. Trying to repeat on the other side of the boot.

Any other information about the sailing area and things to consider (places to visit, things to watch out for, nice anchorages, good food, etc. etc.) would be appreciated as well. Or other locations that fit in with the type of cruise we're looking to do.

Thanks for reading!


----------

